# Troubleshooting Sylvania SST4322 32" TV



## THEpiGUY (Aug 19, 2007)

Hey, I'm new here. I know a _little_ about computers, but next to nothing about TVs. That being said,

I was wondering if there was an easy fix for my problem. My TV has a black bar extending the height of the TV on the left side, roughly 3" wide. It displays as if the right side of the bar is the very left side of the screen, meaning that some of the right side of the TV ends up being cut off. Then, what is cut off of the right side is stretched back across the display translucently.

I was just wondering what's wrong, and if it would be fixable by myself. It's not annoying enough to justify spending hundreds over for a repairman, or even myself, to do it. I just didn't know if there was an easy fix for it that I didn't know about. I appreciate any help, and if you need any more details let me know.

Here's a quick, quick illustration done in Paint. Hopefully it will help clarify some.  








And sorry for the pic... the only one I could find that was square-ish. 

Once again, thanks in advance.


----------

